# Another Bob Sikes Report???????



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

I hit up the Bob Sikes on Friday and there was plenty going on. I was there from about 5 till midnight. There were plenty of white trout to go around and I hooked up a 30 inch shark and a big stingray. A couple of guys near me caught 3 nice Reds, 24in, 25in, and 32in on three different types of bait, live shrimp, dead shrimp and cut bait. 

So I head back there Saturday around the same time. The bite was way off I couldn't even lose my cut bait and something was nibbleing on my cigar minnow just enough to annoy me. Be fore the sun goes down I see a guy in a boat haul in what looked like a monster red. It was too far away to be 100% sure but I would safely say it was a red and it was huge. A couple of more hours go by and nothing. I have my cut bait out on one side and a dead cigar minnow out on the other. I check the cigar minnow and something had chewed away the stomach on the him so I thread the head and rest of him onto the hook and toss him out just to lose him so I can go home. I walk back to the other side and pick up my other pole and then I hear the lovely sound of a screaming drag. I turn around and my pole is doubled over singing that sweet tune and now it is on. A good little fight later with my 6'6" medium action rod and my night was not a loss. 27" on the nose throw him in the cooler and head to the house. 










So from just what I saw 4 nice reds on 4 different baits at the Bob Sikes.


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

nice red :takephoto


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Great post and great red.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Handsome Red!!:clap


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

nice red. i'll bet it was cold out there though


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Love it when you have a great fight, land him, and it's a keeper.

Atta boy!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

There was a slight chill in the air thanks to the north wind that was blowing but not too bad. I didn't need a jacket. 

It was a fun fight. You know how strong those bad boys are. I was fishing around the pilings so when I got him away from there and to the surface he took off again this time under the bridge so it was a chore keeping my line off the concrete and barnacles but that was part of the fun. I am in it for the fight, you win some you lose some but I came out on top this time.


----------

